# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 9] Modifier la couleur du texte de mon menu

## NMEPB

Bonjour,

J'aimerais modifier la couleur du texte de mon menu. Seulement en PB9 menutextcolor n'existe pas encore.

Je ne vois pas trop comment je pourrais faire. Pouvez-vous m'aider?

----------

